# Will the Airport TSA take my Chain Lube/Gear lube?



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

Im flying to Asia-Nepal. Will they take my chain lube/gear lube at the airport? I never thought to see what they have available in Kathmandu, Nepal as far as lubes. Maybe I can just get some there. 
Anyway-will they take my lubes at the airport?


----------



## Metal Made Fox (Sep 18, 2014)

Just don't put them in your carry on luggage and you will be fine. I did a quick google search and surprisingly there are a few mountain bike shops in Kathmandu, that sell high end bikes/gear. Nice to see our sport popular in a third world country.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Plan for the worst and pack spare chains. The factory lube is good stuff, which lasts 200+ miles in my experience.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

alaskadude said:


> Im flying to Asia-Nepal. Will they take my chain lube/gear lube at the airport? I never thought to see what they have available in Kathmandu, Nepal as far as lubes. Maybe I can just get some there.
> Anyway-will they take my lubes at the airport?


If you put them in your carry on luggage they may take them. Put them in your check in luggage and you won't have any problems. Nepal is a beautiful place, have fun there


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Might want to put it in a plastic bag or something in case the air pressure changes cause the lube to leak. You wouldn't want lube all over your clothing.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

andytiedye said:


> Might want to put it in a plastic bag or something in case the air pressure changes cause the lube to leak. You wouldn't want lube all over your clothing.


This goes for all kind of lubes, not just bike lubes.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

Yea, the lube bottles are new, unopened. But if there are good bike shops are there, I dont think Ill bring any, Im trying to avoid bringing anything I can just go ahead and buy there.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

alaskadude said:


> Yea, the lube bottles are new, unopened. But if there are good bike shops are there, I dont think Ill bring any, Im trying to avoid bringing anything I can just go ahead and buy there.


Don't regret that decision.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Put some in your checked luggage, in a sealed container. I had laundry detergent bottles explode all over my clothes on a transcontinental flight once when I was a teenager. Wasn't the end of the world, but was a mess and took awhile to wash out.

That way, you'll have some when you get there. Buy more if you find a shop with a good selection.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Double zip-lock in your checked baggage. As small a bottle as is available. Technically, most lubes are combustible and therefore checking it could be an issue but I think a small bottle is okay. The stuff doesn't have a low flash point. No worse than after-shave or baby oil. I wouldn't count on finding the right lube Nepal.
Happy trekking/biking!


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is the TSA prohibited items list

http://www.tsa.gov/sites/default/files/assets/prohibiteditems_brochure.pdf

There is a section for "non-flammable liquid/gel" limited to 3.4 ounces


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

*Nepal*

i would not worry about taking a small amount in checked baggage, I would not count on being able to buy authentic quality goods of your choice in kathamandu.

Because of nepal's proximity to asian production centers, an excess of deal hungry tourists and extremely low per capita income. Kathamandu has become a nexus for fake outdoor goods.

You may be able to get some great values there but do not assume/ count on the goods being the same as the brand they wear.

Depending on where you are riding a dry lube might work great as this time of year things really dry out.

Where are you planning on riding?


----------



## Under_Pressure (Nov 3, 2011)

If there flammable they take it away in checked baggage. Get some small bottles of shampoo at target the travel ones thats show 3.4 oz. Empty it out clean it well and replace with the lube. Then get a ziplock bag and your done. They wont check the contents if its under 3.4 oz. Most lubes show flammable so you need to replace the container.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

the answer is: maybe

by the book it cannot go. period. if the TSA is on top of things, nope.

some explosive compounds look and feel just like chain oil and behave that way, and burn with a flame, and need a blasting cap to detonate. 

I'd not risk it and just get lube at your destination.


If you need to go through security twice for any reason of your own (went through security once, had to leave for something, and then go back with bags) you definitely will get taken aside for a full search (again, if they are on their game, TSA is always a crapshoot)

why risk it ? leave it home, leave tiny knives and scissors home...all that stuff, toothpaste, shampoo, bottles of anything...it is the only way to be sure.


----------

